# Food Mills for making Juices/Sauces



## CCCC (Nov 21, 2011)

Can anyone give me their opinion on what kind of Food Mill or what you use to make things such as tomato juice & sauce. 

I did a search and got pretty over whelmed. 

Seemed like a simple small hand crank food mill would work for the volume I will be using it for, but just not sure what works or doesn't work.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a Victorio and love it. I've got the tomato, berry screens and the grape spiral. It's a hand crank that is easy to use and easy to clean.


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

have to agree that Victorios are the best. I started out using a Foley mill, but they tend to wear out your hands if you are doing a lot. The victorio is more user friendly and goes a lot faster. you don't have to stop to clean out the seeds/skins as often (if at all). I save the tomato stuff (that normally you would throw away), dry it, grind it, and use the tomato powder as a flavor enhancer.

For juicing, I would suggest a steam juicer. they just work so much nicer. Mine has a port with attached tubing so I can drain off the juice. I'm looking forward to this year juicing crabapples for jelly. I plan to save the pulp leftover, puree-ing it, then kinda drying it into fruit roll-ups. I'll slice the roll-ups into bits to use like dried cranberries (in case you can't tell, I tend to pinch nickels till the buffalo pees!)


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

moldy, until the buffalo whats?!? That's hilarious.

I'm with you, use every last bit. In fact, when making tomato sauce now, I just run the tomatoes through the blender, skin, seeds and all. The sauce thickens up a little faster, we get more nutrition, etc.

Back to the OP's question: The Victorio is a good all around food mill for most things. However, when I tried to add the pumpkin and berry screens a couple of years ago, I couldn't find anyone selling them. For that reason, you might want to look into the Squeezo Strainer. Sis swears by hers.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

i use a Roma with the attached motor....i'll never do it by hand again 


https://www.lehmans.com/p-876-roma-...g=2047112084&gclid=CMiyrI2ForYCFQuxnQod1nMAjQ

Kris


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I have a Presto, removed the hand crank handle, put on a nut and use the cordless drill to crank the mechanism. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRESTO-FOOD...526?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e78f0d346


----------



## CCCC (Nov 21, 2011)

Got my Victorio 200 I got off of ebay this week now I need some good growing weather for tomatoes.


----------

